# How to Polish Wood Finish with Rottenstone



## Big Daddy Kona (Jan 31, 2012)

Can someone either give me a rundown on the steps required to polish a wood finish with rottenstone of give me a link to this process on the internet? I have finished a table with General Finishes Water Based HP Top Coat and would really like to polish it out to a high luster. Can you tell me if the water based HP Top Coat can be successfully rubbed out with rottenstone?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Um,Err, What exactly is rottenstone?
johnep


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

johnep34 said:


> Um,Err, What exactly is rottenstone?
> johnep


Stone that has gone rancid from not being refridgerated. 

just kidding. It's a fine powdered stone, finer than pumice, used to rub out a finish.


----------



## kaajonman (Jul 31, 2011)

Check out Charles Neil.


----------



## Hobby Horse (Jan 26, 2012)

I loved Part 1 (Rubbing Out a Finish). Were do I find Part 2?

Hobby Horse


----------



## kaajonman (Jul 31, 2011)




----------

